# Lost collie - maidenhead south east



## FindScrumpy (Dec 17, 2012)

Lost today around 4pm. Please check DogLost for more details. Any help appreciated
DogLost - Lost: Black And White Border Collie Male In South East (SL6) 'SCRUMPY'


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

Have you tried the dog warden service that covers Windsor and Maidenhead (SDK Environmental head office 01803 696910)?


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

I've just caught up with the bad news, I'm so sorry.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

rta . poor thing x


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

oh no is the rta confiirmed?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

How sad......


----------

